# Gelaskins discount code!



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Fell in love with a gelaskins (http://gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Mountain_View) and wanted to get it for cheaper. Here's a gelaskins discount code I found prowling the internet. 500PXSKINS takes 15% off your purchase!


----------

